# dainty tree frog



## gex13 (Apr 25, 2011)

hey guys just wondering who sells dainty tree frogs as im getting my frog license and would like to buy some... cheers


----------



## Fiamma (Apr 25, 2011)

Where are you gex?


----------



## gex13 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bathurst 2795


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 25, 2011)

Few around but your probably better of trying to find some L.chloris instead, they look very similar and are a lot more common in the hobby, also Dainty's dont live very long from what I have been told


----------



## gex13 (Apr 25, 2011)

ok is there much difference between the two


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 26, 2011)

Litoria chloris are Red-eyes.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry dont mean to hijack your thread but what size tank do L. chloris need?


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Sorry dont mean to hijack your thread but what size tank do L. chloris need?


 
I'd say 90 high, 60 long, 60 deep.


----------



## gex13 (Apr 26, 2011)

how many would go in a tank that size??


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 26, 2011)

gex13 said:


> how many would go in a tank that size??


 
2 - 3.


----------



## gex13 (Apr 26, 2011)

ok thanks ive set up a small tank to get some tree frogs its 60 high 45 deep 45 length how many do you think would fit in there...


----------



## jinin (Apr 26, 2011)

I have Danties and hope to breed them this season. I keep my Red Eyes in a 90x60x60 tank. Danties are a bit smaller then Red Eyes, my dainties are 2 years old.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 26, 2011)

gex13 said:


> how many would go in a tank that size??


 
5-10


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 26, 2011)

gex13 said:


> ok thanks ive set up a small tank to get some tree frogs its 60 high 45 deep 45 length how many do you think would fit in there...


 That size is fine for a small colony of L.chloris, I kept 5 in a tank that size and they had HEAPS of room


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yer. I had a mix colony of Dainty's, Sedge frogs Red Eyes and small marsh frogs about half that size and I kept 10 frogs in there.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn  I dont have space for another 3 foot tank.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 26, 2011)

You don't need 3ft. 
something 2ft by 2ft high would be great for a few.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Apr 26, 2011)

all depends on how many you want as well you can house 3 of them in 60 by 60 by 60 red eyes that is.

or you could go with the white lipped tree frog haha, but u'll need a big tank. mines 2ft deep 2ft long and 3ft high only going to house 2 of them as i dont want to over crowd the tank.

i was thinking about daintys also but could only find 2 in SA and he wanted $50 each i told him to stick it lol.

2 in a tank like mine u might as well have nothing in there.


----------

